# techno



## rellydelly890

I understand that the genre popularly known as techno is well hated. But I really enjoy it. I was just wanted to start a discussion as to why so many people disliked it. I mean honestly guys, what has techno ever done to you??


----------



## Livingpastense

gave me shitty ass headaches


----------



## The Cheshire

Im not a huge fan, but at Hempfest this year there was a tent playin some crazy glitch shit. Drew me in like a fly!


----------



## CdCase123

techno
acid
drum n bass
acid
breakcore
acid
detroit techno
acid techno 
detroit bass
acid

electronic music electronic music electronic music electronic music


----------



## smellyskelly

if i cant skank, pogo, or circle pit to it OR if it doesn't have good lyrics that tell a stories or words of the wise, forgeeet about it!


----------



## bote

Hmm, mostly hated by people who haven[t been exposed to the good stuff, so you can't blame them. Check out mutant fest sometime, no shortage there


----------



## genghis braun

aphex twin (and his 1,000,000,000 monikers)
squarepusher
venetian snares
clark (or chris clark...he's been going by his full name recently)

uhhh, there might be one or 2 more that I'm leaving out, but does anybody else have any good suggestions on GOOD electronic music?


----------



## wartomods

i can appreciate everything, as the time goes on i start to appreciate people and specific acts more than the actual genre. Maybe i am just going soft.


----------



## CdCase123

^ we must have made these posts at the same exact time



genghis braun said:


> aphex twin (and his 1,000,000,000 monikers)
> squarepusher
> venetian snares
> clark (or chris clark...he's been going by his full name recently)



word! 

and wisp, and mike paradinas, the flashbulb and his monikers, bochum welt, and ceephax acid crew, dmx krew and bogdan raczynski etc etc.


----------



## smellyskelly

rememberusername said:


> I think its ridiculous to say if you cant pit, skank, pogo to something its no good.. thats actually ridiculously hilarious.



not saying its no good, just saying its not for me. It's what I've grown up with, not all i know, but what im most comfortable with and have the most fun with.


----------



## connerR

I think electronic music is the second most beautiful form of music (second of course only to classical). 

Top artists that every human being should hear at least once:
bt (brian transeau - check out his album This Binary Universe. Mind blowing on acid)
imogen heap
deadmau5 (his mainstream stuff is clubby dance music, but he's got a good amount of glitchy, IDMish tracks that are pretty cool)
M83
ulrich schnauss
trentemøller
william orbit
enigma
conjure one
junkie xl
dntel (guy who makes the music in The Postal Service)
dousk
booka shade
aphex twin

electronic music <3


----------



## Mor

Drumcorps

Awesome crossover for hardcore/metal haeds. 

Rippng on Botch and Converge!>!>! fucking rad.


----------



## Rash L

I really like angerfist while playing videogames.... but thats just me.


----------



## The Cheshire

So this has got me thinking I ought to persue the shit I heard at Hempfest. It was described to me as "glitch" but being as stoned as I was that could be wrong. It was really Bass-y with some sort of samples that really ounded like glitching electronics, os maybe? They played a song about a printer malfunctioning....

Any ideas?


----------



## CdCase123

Disco


----------



## informationsniper

i like some IDM


----------



## bote

good electronic music:



trentemoller, album ¨the last resort¨
pantha du prince ¨this bliss¨ (Conner, house for the classical minded)
ellen alien (song ¨wish¨ is a good starting point)

foxdye (download tracks at spaz.org, awesome)

good beats anytime:
ratatat
fourtet

manitoba/caribou


----------



## connerR

if you like glitchy stuff:

bt - the antikythera mechanism (from This Binary Universe)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-duqsCFXxc"]YouTube - BT - This Binary Universe[/ame]


or if you want more glitchy crazyness:

autechre - gantz graf
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfwD05XA2YQ"]YouTube - Autechre - Gantz Graf[/ame]


----------



## bote

rememberusername said:


> BLAH , I dont even know what I am talking about



that´s how every conversation about musical genre should rightfully end.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

I'm so happy this thread was created. It's reminding me of stuff I need to listen to more. I love Ratatat, RJD2, and Boards of Canada, even if they remind me of someone I no longer care to think about. Is DJ Shadow considered "techno"? I have no fucking clue. I'm pretty sure I like that shit too though.


----------



## CdCase123

connerR said:


> I think electronic music is the second most beautiful form of music (second of course only to classical).




then you should really check out _alarm will sound_'s classical rendition of aphex twin! 

Alarm Will Sound - Acoustica: Alarm Will Sound Performs Aphex Twin (CD) at Discogs



as for the gantz graf video, you should check out a fan's video for "plyphon" its unfathomably intricate.


----------



## genghis braun

that alarm will sound album was a huge disappointment for me. don't cover aphex twin songs at all because you can't make the songs any better than they already are. 

/$00.02


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

I've really been into Drum and Bass lately. I like how it is very soothing while being really fast paced at the same time. Makes me think of a guy racing a car at ridiculous speeds while remaining calm. Other than that I've poked around a bit with electronic stuff, I like the clubbier stuff for dancing and things with a more hip hop feel to just chill. A while ago when I was into computers and hacking and programming all I listened to was techno.


----------



## RnJ

I had a serious IDM/electronic stage one time. I'm not into any particular artists right now, aside from Joy Electric, Imogen Heap. I can generally get into most IDM/ambient/glitch/jungle/retro/circuit-bent/toy-pop stuff, provided it's quality, and doesn't have that amateur "euro" sound akin to a lot of trance music.


----------



## bote

forgot modeselektor, check out the track ¨godspeed¨ very listenable


----------



## rellydelly890

Rash L said:


> I really like angerfist while playing videogames.... but thats just me.




darkcore yay!


----------



## Rash L

rellydelly890 said:


> darkcore yay!



is that what its called? I have no idea about any of this genre. Some of my ex's went to raves when they were younger (some just to sell things like dirty socks on necklaces for WAY too much money to drugged out kids) and they have introduced me to random bits and pieces of music. I dont know too much about any of this.... though I think it would be cool to go to a rave someday, if nothing else then just to be able to say I finally did it.


----------



## connerR

Anyone here like dubstep?


----------



## MiztressWinter

I don't know enough about this genre to list artist names...but I have been to a few raves back in the day and this type of music is ok. I can't listen to it all the time...but I go thru phases where I like it. Prolly because I'm from an industrial background (which often includes beats that have a techno influence).

But from what i've heard...I really like Jungle the best. House can be somewhat repetitive...

Can anyone reccomend some good jungle for me?


----------



## mbgeorge

I always thought techno sounded like robots fucking... and the fucking robots usually sound pretty angry!


----------



## bicycle

I am not a fan of techno.
But from time to time i can enjoy goatrance raves in squats or outdoor and same goes for teKno or breakcore.


----------



## xmaggotx

let me preface this by saying that as a rule, i cant stand techno. my sister and her baby daddy are ravers, and constantly play that drum and bass shit when im at their place, and it drives me nuts. that being said, i've been known to occasionally listen to infected mushroom, hallucinogen, and shpongle stuff... slagsmalsklubben is good, but bondage fairies are better....other than that, cant really hang. but to each their own


----------



## BUMJUG

i love techno just have a hard time learning about it....i wish i knew some more "anti authoritarian" bands....


----------



## Tare

I think alot of peoples problem with electronic music is usually the lack of lyrics and/or it' foucs on the rhythm(usually), but the whole purpose of it is to induce trance states through dancing, it's something ancient in humans, nothing new, repetition creates trance state, like a mantra. I've been spinning and making music since i was 14, im 26 now, mostly drum and bass, mostly dark and techstep, as well as ragga, and idm type shit, pretty much all detroit shit, electro, deep house, garage, 2 step, been gettin into this ambient dubstep shit of late


----------



## farmer john

technofest 2010 in detroit is gunna be off the hook a new promoter pxhaua? took it over last year and it was bangen with a capital bang


----------



## JungleBoots

techfest is always bang'n


----------



## RnJ

Burial is indeed great, that album is very seemless and groundbreaking, I'd say. But I think explaining saying electronic music is meant to induce trances is like saying that acoustic music is meant to induce concern for the environment. Acoustic and electronic are just the nature of certain instruments, which can be arranged and played thousands of ways, into many different genres (which are classified by beats, meaning you could have both electronic rock and acoustic rock). I think you made a bad transition from talking about electronic music into "trance" music.

There is a world of genres within "electronic." I've heard _purely_ electronic music apply itself to rock, jazz, bossa nova, noise, hardcore, dnb, indie-style stuff, etc.

I think some people dislike electronic music because they're not hearing the right stuff, or they prefer "natural" sounds that come from acoustic guitars. I regularly dig new music, and though I like most of the artists I've heard of from this thread, I own almost no electronic music, because it's just not my favorite, and I feel like when I'm 50 I'm not gonna be into it anymore.

But seriously, good choice on the Burial.


----------



## Tare

Paxahua have been throwing parties for quite a while. Detroit Electronic Music Fetival's been through some shitty changes. Like the year the city took over and turned the water off in the bathrooms, and people were passing out from the heat, but iv'e been there every year since the beginning, ( 2001) i think, so i'll be there this year as well. You guys can catch me in the breakdancing circles hurting peoples feelings lol.


----------



## Tare

Obviously the nature of a synthesizer is to make electronic based sound, hence classifying it as electronic music, but as you say, can be classified thousands of ways. Technically when your listening to electric guitar, it's electronic. Hip hop is electronic, but wouldn't be considered so. But the point i was really getting at is that humans have always, used rhythm based music for the purpose of inducing higher conciousness, trance, etc., and i think alot of the "rave" scene was centered around that originally, getting people together and putting them on the same wave length through dancing.Thats my experience at least, I grew up, playing African drums, which segued into my obsession with electronic music and dancing, because there was that parallel there of everyone, from the dancers, to the drummers feeling eachother and becoming sensitive and aware of eachother and the energetic connection being made. Yeah some people just don't like the actually sounds. And yea, most people prolly hear pop crap when they do hear it. I think also in this society theres a negative conotation with it, ya know, shitty music that drug addicts listen to. Yeah Burial's my shit. Heres and article to extropolate what im to inept to communicate http://www.erowid.org/spirit/dancing/dancing.shtml


----------



## Tare

Hey Bumjug, heres some anti-authoritarian shit for ya, found this mix while searching a song which is the first. Guy sucks at mixin, but they are good tracks. the first to which i refer is Evol Intent, from atlanta, there ae vocal samples here and there but the message is clear


----------



## PFAT

Most of it I only enjoy when on drugs... BUT there are some things I can enjoy regularly.
Justice is one of my favorites but I don't really like anything like Justice.
I love mellow electro like Ratatat and RJD2 sorts of things... (Ratatat station on pandora is AWESOME.)


----------



## Tare

Oh wait, Bumjug, here ya go, lol, yall, done got me started...good tune though


----------



## JungleBoots

hey thanks tare, ive been into DnB for a while but im definately looking into the Evol Intent radio on last.fm ^_^


----------



## zacharias

Basshunter anyone? love it


----------



## pinkmist

I'm not a big fan of techno, though there are a lot of different kinds of electronic music that get lumped in with techno that are awesome... Glitch, drum and bass, dub step... I enjoy anything that is a variation of those... most recently digi-grind/glitch grind like xrin arms, drumcorps and exillion... Sick as shit.


----------



## Beegod Santana

In my 6 years or so of working freelance production for music venues all over the us I've been witness to many a live techno band (or dj, or whatever) and have been mostly unimpressed (my music of choice is jazz and yes, I am a bit of a music snob). I hate seeing someone on stage fucking with a laptop. I mean what is that? Are you playing music or doing your taxes? BUT a few electronic artists have left a lasting impression on me (keep in mind I don't listen to recorded electronic music and this is all based off live performances).

DJ Sacha has impressed me a few times (as well as made me want to rip my ear drums out)
Bassnectur knows a trick or two
DJ Shawdow tends to bring it
and Mstrkft (or however the fuck they spell it) tends to worth the listen.

I'm sure there's tons more great electronic music out there, these are just the guys I've seen more than once who made me reconsider my attitudes towards techno.


----------



## Pedal

Drum n' bass is where its fucking at. Granted, melodic techno does have its beauty. Unfortunately, artists that produce melodic trance/techno, etc are a dime a dozen. You can only do so much with the same sound.

Techno, in general, whether its fancy trance or down n dirty industrial, lends off a special vibe akin to jazz. Its etheric. Abstract.

Conventional, lyric bound music is great for telling concrete stories. You don't have to think too deeply (compared to interpreting the emotion conveyed in instrumental orgies.) when you listen to lyrics. But you can't discount the beauty and meanings conveyed in instrumental music like techno or jazz.

It takes a special kind o' person to appreciate such art forms. And yes, I am being an elitist music snob. I await your subpoena.


----------



## Stargazer

As a DJ (Trance,Hardcore, Jungle, Euro) is my life...Though I love Oi! punk music..but I get sick of hearing BLAHHH! fuck the establishment!...BLAHHH Anarchy! dum dum BLAHHH Cops are nazis!.....I like fast pace music, I hate crappy drum circle hippie slow jam crap, Makes me wanna kill my self...plus techno usually has no message or story, Its the kinda music you want to energize you on a long walk or moment of epicness.


----------



## JahDucky

Caspa and Rusko own my lady bits!


----------



## Tare

Cool to know other kids are into Dubstep. Just found this FIRE tune.


----------



## connerR

Nice track. 

I've been dusting off the old BT tracks lately.


----------



## klots

well,i'm not really into techno but i do enjoy electronic music.Mostly tekno,like spiraltribe/network23/curley/mononom/ZMK/Acid Anonymous etc etc.
favorite records: 




I also mix tekno myself,ifyou want checkout some of my stuff here:
Klots - Tracks - SoundCloud
retteketetteketekno (klots- ouwe school met een vleugje gabber.mp3) - DivShare

Got lots more,but i can't get stuff to upload at mixcloud so until then i have to put it onmy soundcloudpage where i can only upload 2 hours of music, so i ave to delete one mix to put another one up. If you like what you hear and want more, send me a message


----------



## MiztressWinter

Deadmau5 (with Mellefresh is great too) 

BT has some great stuff also

I really like Dub, DnB.


----------



## Diagaro

Before the age of dubstep and in the face of auditory harasement that is venetian snares there was Mash Up Soundsystem - Black Noise Generator (CDr) at Discogs

I found this album way back in the day in someones mailbox on the ave in seattle, back in those days I was hard into punk and rap but when I popped the album into my walkman I was blown away by what I heard, since then I have been checking the circuts for media downloading for black copies and never gottten closer to owning the album since - wile I have a prepaid visa I'm going to buy it, It has somewhat sentimental value to me - Must have!!!


----------



## Diagaro

For thosethat don't know I've uploaded the album to the pirate bay here
seed long and prosper my pirate brothas (and sistas)!


----------



## crustythadd23

All that techno, happy hardcore, trance, electronica & so on is really shitty
Ill have to say its all about DUBSTEP! Dubstep is influenced by drum & bass, metal & hip-hop. Great fuckin stuff right there especially live!
heres a little list of some good shit;
Bar 9, Bare, Bassnectar, Borgore, Datsik, Doctor P, Downlink, Druley, Emalkay, Excision, J. Rabbit, LeBelgeElectrod, Liquid Stranger, Nero, Rusko, Pendulum


----------



## zerosmax

The Glitch Mob, Pantyraid, Beats Antique. Just had to add my 2 cents even though their worth is completely imaginary.


----------



## scatalyst

never really liked techno, or really much any type of electronic music. til a couple years ago i started kickin it with a couple dubstep producers. theyre kidz like us, their roots are in punk, hardcore, and metal. check these couple vids out, most people i show em to enjoy em. dubsteps been an awesome alternative to hardcore and punk rock for me....

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="YouTube - Daladubz - Cracks in the organ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## scatalyst

well that didnt work very well, you can still click the link though, heres another.....


----------



## mistyflowers

i like dubstep... it's pretty great to liquid dance to when your on lsd or ex


----------



## scatalyst

definitely! never really been much for dancin, but i cant really help myself when it comes to dubstep. it just kinda comes naturally.


----------

